# My acquired tractor in question.



## lostinthefields (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is my tractor that landed in my possession and was curious if anyone can help me by telling me what is the make and model or proper terms to use so as to find results in the next online search. I am looking to sell it and it comes with all attachments shown in pics as well.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It appears to be a Case model 440,and,from the serial #,was made between 1964 and 1965 .
I'm sure that other members,that are more familiar with these tractors,will supply more information.


----------



## lostinthefields (Jan 15, 2013)

Aside from the make and model can anyone tell me a ballpark on value I have in these pieces? I might try to restore or just let it go if its out of my league.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A FULL restoration on a farm tractor,depending on the make,model,and year,and parts availability,can run BIG bucks ! Yours is in rough condition,and I'm not familiar with them,but value would depend on what someone is willing to pay.
I,ve seen restorations ,done professionally go $20,000,and up.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

64 Case 440 which is a gas model of the 430 series. I don't have much information the breakdown of sub models of the 430. Good utility tractor if runs. I donot recall if it has triple range or case-o-matic trany. Value all depends on location.
caseman-d


----------

